# Marie Hélène Prémont



## Deleted 57408 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich wundere mich sehr darüber, dass hier im Rocky Mountain Forum so wenig (oder besser gesagt gar nicht) über Marie Hélène Prémont berichtet wird. Schließlich fährt die sympathische Kanadierin seit den nationalen Cross Country Meisterschaften vor einer Woche schon auf dem neuen Rocky Mountain Vertex Team aus Carbon und ist erneut kanadische Meisterin geworden. Darüber hinaus hat sie damit gestern in überlegener Manier ihren Heimweltcup in Mont St. Anne gewonnen und kann sich schon beim nächsten Rennen am kommenden Wochenende in Bromont/CAN den Gesamtweltcup im Cross Country sichern. Interessiert das hier keinen? Immerhin ist sie das Aushängeschild der Marke Rocky Mountain!

Schönen Gruß!

P.


----------



## Red Dragon (28. Juli 2008)

Das Aushängeschuld der Marke RM ist und bleibt "The Godfather of Freeride" Wade Simmons!

_*Amen!*_

PS: Wenn intressiert das gammlige Taiwan-Carbondings?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Juli 2008)

Ok, Korrektur:

Aushängeschild Freeride: Wade Simmons
Aushängeschild Cross Country: MHP

Da ich aus der CC-Ecke komme ist mein Aushängeschild der Marke ganz klar: MHP!

P.S. Das gammelige Taiwan-Carbondings interessiert eventuell auch eher die CC-Fraktion


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juli 2008)

das Grand das sich hier "tummelt" sind "Freerider" ! die haben mit CC nix am Hut. Ich finde es auch schade dass sich viel zu wenig im Berich CC-Marathon in diesem Forum tut. Man sollte event. einen neuen Thread aufmachen.....................

www.canadiancyclist.com


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juli 2008)

Nix gegen Marie Hélène, aber Alison ist doch ne andere Hausnummer...


----------

